

My startup (Lines) will pitch to Richard Branson if you vote for us - pruth
http://www.virginmediapioneers.com/2014/04/vote-for-pitch-to-rich-2014-competition-finalists/

======
pruth
Please help us get to the finals guys!

We really appreciate it :)

Sorry for the shameless self promotion

